# Mosquito Nets



## JQLN (Nov 29, 2009)

This probably sounds stupid, but then I AM a newbie. Does anyone have any comments about the need for mosquito nets, how easy it is to get one in Mexico, whether it's better to buy stateside, etc. Any info or opinions at all regarding mosquito nets.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here, in the highlands, I've never seen mosquito netting used or available in the stores. However, I did once see it over a bed in a home in Sinaloa, but the home did not have screens, either. My guess is that it would be a very local need, depending upon screening and whether or not the area has a mosquito problem.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

JQLN said:


> This probably sounds stupid, but then I AM a newbie. Does anyone have any comments about the need for mosquito nets, how easy it is to get one in Mexico, whether it's better to buy stateside, etc. Any info or opinions at all regarding mosquito nets.
> Thanks in advance.


Bring your own!

For some bizarre reason Mosquito nets are not a common contraption to be found in Mexico.

This is particularly puzzling when you consider that in many areas mosquito transmitted diseases like dengue fever are endemic.

But the country is quite big, so there are places where you will never need one (In Mexico City you rarely would need one) and others where I don;t know how you could live without one (lost of places in the South and South East which are hot and humid, ideal for mozzie breeding).


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

When we lived in Michoacan we used them. You can get them at that tianguis or mercados. they are called "pabellon". i'd buy ours in the fabric areas of the tianguis. it was so hot there so we had to keep the windows and doors opened 24 hours a day. but here in Puebla we have mosquitos but if i close up before dark they dont bug us.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're at the Pacific coastal village of La Peñita, enjoying a vacation on the beach, and there are no biting insects at this time. Doors and windows are all open.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

pick up flourecent yellow bulb/ made for mosquitos... i used them and they do work... you find them at home depot usa/ i have not seen them in home depot mexico.:ranger:


----------

